
IndieBrew: Free Customizable SVG Icons - moeminm
https://techmunch.substack.com/p/indiebrew-550-free-customizable-svg
======
mtmail
Direct URL to the SVG Icon page:
[https://tablericons.com/](https://tablericons.com/) (discussion from 5 month
ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22623970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22623970))

